# MMA's cyber sex conversation



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

mmafiter: Hello, Sweetheart. What do you look like?

Sweetheart: I am wearing an expensive red silk blouse, a black leather mini skirt and high-heeled boots. I am tanned and very buffed. I work outeveryday. My measurements are 36-24-36. What do you look like?

mmafiter: I'm 6'3 and about 250 lb. I wear glasses and have on a pair of blue sweat pants I just bought at Wal-Mart. I'm also wearing an old T-shirt, it's got some barbecue sauce stains on it and it smells k kind of funny.

Sweetheart: I want you. Would you like to screw me?

mmafiter: OK

Sweetheart: We're in my bedroom. There's soft music playing on the stereo and candles on my nightstand. I look up into your eyes and I'm smiling.My hand works its way down to your crotch and I begin to feel your hugeswelling bulge.

mmafiter: I'm gulping. I'm beginning to sweat.

Sweetheart: I'm pulling up your shirt and kissing your chest.

mmafiter: Now, I'm unbuttoning your blouse. My hands are trembling.

Sweetheart: I'm moaning softly.

mmafiter: I'm taking hold of your blouse and I'm sliding it softly off.

Sweetheart: I'm throwing my head back in pleasure. The cool silk slides off of my warm body. I'm rubbing your bulge faster now, rubbing and pulling.

mmafiter: My hand suddenly jerks spastically and tears a hole in your blouse. I'm sorry.

Sweetheart: That's, OK. It wasn't really too expensive.

mmafiter: I'll pay for it.

Sweetheart: Don't worry about it! I'm wearing a lacy black bra, my soft breasts are rising and falling as I breathe harder and harder.

mmafiter: I'm fumbling with the clasp of your bra, I think it's stuck. Doyou have scissors?

Sweetheart: I take your hand and kiss it softly, I reach behind my back and undo the clasp. My bra slides off. The cool air caresses my breasts,my nipples are erect for you.

mmafiter: How did you do that? I'm picking up the bra and inspecting the clasp.

Sweetheart: I'm arching my back. Oh baby, I just want to feel your tongue all over me.

mmafiter: I'm dropping the bra. Now I'm licking your, you know, breasts. They're neat!

Sweetheart: I'm running my fingers through your hair. Now I'm nibbling your ear.

mmafiter: I suddenly sneeze. Your breasts are covered with spit and phlegm.

Sweetheart: WHAT?

mmafiter: I'm so sorry. Really.

Sweetheart: I'm wiping your phlegm off of my breasts with the remains of my blouse.

mmafiter: I'm taking your sopping wet blouse from you and throwing it in the corner of the room.

Sweetheart: OK. I'm pulling your sweat pants down and rubbing your hard tool.

mmafiter: I'm screaming like a woman! Your hands are cold! Yeee!

Sweetheart: I'm pulling up my miniskirt. Take off my panties.

mmafiter: I'm pulling off your panties. My tongue is going all over, in and out and nibbling on you. ummm, wait a second.

Sweetheart: What's the matter?

mmafiter: I've got a pubic hair caught in my throat. I'm choking.

Sweetheart: Are you OK?

mmafiter: I'm having a coughing fit. I'm turning all red.

Sweetheart: Is there anything I can do to help?

mmafiter: I'm running to the kitchen. Choking wildly. Looking for a cup.Where do you keep your cups??

Sweetheart: In the cabinet to the right of the sink!

mmafiter: I'm drinking a cup of water. There that's better.

Sweetheart: Come back to me, lover.

mmafiter: I'm washing the cup now.

Sweetheart: I'm aching for you lover.

mmafiter: Now I'm drying the cup. I'm putting it back in the cabinet. And now I'm walking back to the bedroom. Wait it's dark, I'm lost. Where is the bedroom?

Sweetheart: Last door on the left at the end of the hall.

mmafiter: I found it.

Sweetheart: I'm tugging off your pants. I want you so badly.

mmafiter: Me too.

Sweetheart: I kiss you passionately. Our naked bodies pressed against each other.

mmafiter: Your face is pushing my glasses into my face. It hurts.

Sweetheart: Why don't you take your glasses off?

mmafiter: OK. But I can't see very well. I'm placing my glasses on the nightstand.

Sweetheart: I'm bending over the bed. Give it to me baby!

mmafiter: I have to pee. I'm fumbling my way blindly to the bathroom.

Sweetheart: Hurry back lover.

mmafiter: I find the bathroom and it's dark. I'm feeling around for the toilet and lift the lid.

Sweetheart: I'm waiting eagerly for your return.

mmafiter: I'm done going. I'm feeling around for the flush handle. Uh-oh!

Sweetheart: What's the matter now?

mmafiter: I just realized I peed in your hamper. Sorry again. I'm walking back to the bed now. Blindly feeling my way.

Sweetheart: Mmmm, yes. Come on.

mmafiter: Now I'm going to put my, you know, thing in your umm, woman's thing.

Sweetheart: Yes! Do it, Baby! Do it!

mmafiter: I'm touching your smooth butt. It feels so nice. Ma'am, I'm having a little problem here.

Sweetheart: I'm moving my ass back and forth. I can't wait another second. Slide it in! Screw me!

mmafiter: I'm flaccid.

Sweetheart: WHAT?

mmafiter: I'm limp. I can't sustain an erection.

Sweetheart: I'm standing up and turning around; an incredulous look on my face.

mmafiter: I'm shrugging with a sad look on my face, my wiener all floppy.I'm looking for my glasses to see what the problem is.

Sweetheart: NO! Never mind. I'm getting dressed, I'm putting on my underwear and my wet nasty blouse.

mmafiter: No wait. I can't find the night table. I'm reaching across the dresser, knocking off cans of hairspray, your picture frames and your candles.

Sweetheart: I'm buttoning my blouse. I'm putting on my shoes.

mmafiter: Now I've found my glasses. My God! One of your candles fell onthe curtain! The curtain is on fire. I'm pointing at it with a shocked look on my face.

Sweetheart: Go to hell! I'm logging off, LOSER!

mmafiter: Now the carpet is on fire! Nooooooo!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 12, 2002)

OMFG!  Crash  - you are a genius!  ROTFLMFAO!


----------



## LiftHardGainBig (Dec 12, 2002)

hahhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Aaahh-Ha-haha- ha!  



MMAFITER!!!!! 

You 


*SUCKA*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

i wonder if he'd read this? if not


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

bump


----------



## kuso (Dec 14, 2002)

LOL.....it`s been posted before, by mmafiter himself I think but never AS mmafiter


----------



## mmafiter (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL.....it`s been posted before, by mmafiter himself I think but never AS mmafiter



Exactly! A lame attempt by a lame-ass poster. It's sad, really.


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm not sure about that.... I'd have to see in order to believe it!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

that was good...I've seen it before....
geez..with a love life like that...I'm suprised my boy mmafiter has children...


----------

